# apple watch 4 alu argent



## yabr (25 Juillet 2019)

bonjour
à votre avis ,le colori alu argent est plus fragile que le space gray sideral ,quant aux petits pocs????


merci a vous


----------



## edenpulse (25 Juillet 2019)

ça se verra moins sur le coloris argent que sur le space Grey.


----------



## yabr (25 Juillet 2019)

ok merci,c'est drole ,je pense que les coloris argent se vendent moins bien que les sideral...j'ai vu une aw4 44 argent pour pas cher sur un site etranger...je pense qu'elle ne beneficiera pas de ses deux ans de garantie...mais cela en vaut vraiment la peine...dans les 374€...


----------



## yabr (25 Juillet 2019)

Le fameux site qui vend la montre à ce prix eGlobal central france ,380€ en alu argent ,fait lui même la garantie de 2 ans sans devoir passer par Apple ...du coup ,je passe mon chemin ...
Si pour la moindre bricole je dois renvoyer la montre en Asie ...
J’ai du mal à comprendre parce que j’étais certain qu’apple assurait la première année de garantie quelque soit le lieu d’achat ....


----------



## Jura39 (26 Juillet 2019)

edenpulse a dit:


> ça se verra moins sur le coloris argent que sur le space Grey.



Oui ou acheter un modèle acier


----------



## yabr (27 Juillet 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui ou acheter un modèle acier





Jura39 a dit:


> Oui ou acheter un modèle acier


Trop cher pas gagné au loto


----------



## Jura39 (27 Juillet 2019)

yabr a dit:


> Trop cher pas gagné au loto


Cela dépend , il y a la qualité au rendez vous


----------



## Vanton (14 Août 2019)

yabr a dit:


> ok merci,c'est drole ,je pense que les coloris argent se vendent moins bien que les sideral...j'ai vu une aw4 44 argent pour pas cher sur un site etranger...je pense qu'elle ne beneficiera pas de ses deux ans de garantie...mais cela en vaut vraiment la peine...dans les 374€...



Clairement le modèle gris sidéral est le best-seller de la gamme.

Ça se ressent nettement tous les ans lors des précommandes.

Et il est facile de constater au poignet des gens que c’est le modèle le plus courant.


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2019)

Vanton a dit:


> Clairement le modèle gris sidéral est le best-seller de la gamme.
> 
> Ça se ressent nettement tous les ans lors des précommandes.
> 
> Et il est facile de constater au poignet des gens que c’est le modèle le plus courant.



Oui en effet
Beaucoup moins de modèles acier


----------



## yabr (14 Août 2019)

bjr...
je trouve le colori argent alu pas mal du tout.....j'etais sur le point d'en acheter une d'occasion sur LBC,mais vu l'abondance de personnes malhonnetes,je vais patienter jusqu"à la sortie de la 5 pour béneficier de la baisse de prix sur la 4 )  je prendrai un modele   argent alu Nike gps en 44 mm...j'espere l'avoir dans les 380€....( je croise les doigts)..


----------



## Vanton (14 Août 2019)

Le Nike méfie toi... Cette année y a pas de modèle argent en Series 3. Apple n’a conservé que le gris sidéral, qui doit mieux se vendre. Ça sera peut être pareil avec la Series 4 ?

Après dans les premières semaines il y aura du déstockage sur ces anciennes références avec peut être des promos intéressantes à la clé. 

Si tu es mat de peau, l’alu argent avec bracelet blanc rend très bien. Si comme moi tu es très pâle, c’est moins sympa...


----------



## yabr (14 Août 2019)

je suppose que la serie 4 va etre conservée au catalogue avec une décote(comme la serie3 aujourd'hui qui coute dans les 299€) ou alors ils vont juste la mettre en promo le temps de vider leurs stocks??
a ton avis ,quel sera le meilleur moment pour acquerrir une serie 4 du coup??
une fois la précommande de la serie 5 mise en place,ils baissent le prix des series 4 ou ça se fait plus tard??
je n'ai jamais suivi ce qui se passait lors de la keynote d'ou mes questions


----------



## Vanton (14 Août 2019)

Non mais oui ils vont probablement conserver la Series 4. En entrée de gamme en remplacement de la Series 3 qui sert d’entrée de gamme actuelle. À un tarif plus abordable qu’actuellement. 

Ils peuvent éventuellement conserver la Series 3 au catalogue et supprimer la 4 pour jouer à fond la carte de la rentabilité et ménager plus d’espace pour la 5 si elle se distingue peu de la 4 mais... je penche plutôt sur la première solution. J’espère qu’ils ne me feront pas mentir... 

Mais c’est juste la question de la couleur. Aujourd’hui la 3 Nike n’est plus vendue en argent. Il est possible qu’ils fassent pareil pour la 4 à la sortie de la 5. Réduire le nombre de modèles pour faire des économies d’échelle. 

Quant au prix... Si tu veux un modèle qui est abandonné à la rentrée, ne traîne pas trop. Il ne faudrait pas qu’il se retrouve en rupture. En général on connaît les prix et les configurations le jour de la Keynote. Et l’ancien modèle baisse immédiatement. Les revendeurs s’alignent vite en général. À partir de là tu seras déjà plus avancé. 

Il arrive aussi qu’il y ait des vide stock pour le black friday. Ou des promos avant la rentrée. Il y en a eu y a quelques jours déjà. Les revendeurs anticipent le renouvellement et bradent pour faire de la place.


----------



## yabr (14 Août 2019)

Je pense que si 5 il y a ,la 4 restera au catalogue au moins 1 an( comme la 3 aujourd’hui ) 
Je pense même qu’ils continuent à produire des 3 ..( ce ne sont pas des sur stocks)
N’importe comment je vais attendre la Keynote et aviser ....


----------



## Jura39 (14 Août 2019)

Je vais suivre cela de près aussi 
Quoi que je porte mon moins Apple Watch


----------



## yabr (14 Août 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Je vais suivre cela de près aussi
> Quoi que je porte mon moins Apple Watch


Tu aimerais en racheter une ??
J’ai revendu la Nike 3 ...avec le recul ,trop tôt ,mais je craignais de ne pouvoir la vendre ...ça me manque terriblement ....
Je m’etaus Habitué à cette montre


----------



## Jura39 (15 Août 2019)

yabr a dit:


> Tu aimerais en racheter une ??
> J’ai revendu la Nike 3 ...avec le recul ,trop tôt ,mais je craignais de ne pouvoir la vendre ...ça me manque terriblement ....
> Je m’etaus Habitué à cette montre



Oui
Je vais attendre de voir ce que donne la 5 ,mais en ce moment j’ai abandonné l’Apple Watch  .avec mes sorties en mer , baignade,Sable, je la laisse sagement à la maison.
Trop de contraintes (rinçage etc)


----------



## yabr (5 Septembre 2019)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui
> Je vais attendre de voir ce que donne la 5 ,mais en ce moment j’ai abandonné l’Apple Watch  .avec mes sorties en mer , baignade,Sable, je la laisse sagement à la maison.
> Trop de contraintes (rinçage etc)


oui..c'est vrai qu'elle est contraigante...toujours peur ,pour ma part,de la cogner...ce qui arrive inévitablement...ma serie 3 fut très vite baptisée...ce qui m'avait contrarié,jusqu'à m'en degouter un peu...


----------



## Jura39 (5 Septembre 2019)

J'ai déjà fais tomber la mienne et aucun soucis


----------

